# Amazon Tap



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

For those who have Prime and Echo you can order the tap via Alexa and you can get it for $69 today only.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks....ordering


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two Echos.  I live in a condo.  Pizza party on the patio tonight.  Someone brought their Tap.  Do I need it?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have an Echo, a dot and now the Tap.  I'm going to try the Tap out for a few days to see if I really need it.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

rlkubi said:


> I have an Echo, a dot and now the Tap. I'm going to try the Tap out for a few days to see if I really need it.


I have the Echo and the Tap. I use the Echo much more than the Tap, but every time I carry the Tap out to the patio to listen to music in the evenings, I am glad we have it.


----------

